# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Base de datos magica

## lamagiadegardy

Hola a todos, tengo una base de datos mágica creada por un amigo informático , y una vez terminada y probada ( solo faltan unos pequeños detalles ), pues queremos presentarla para si algún compañero mago estuviese interesado en ella

Cuento por encima lo que puedes hacer en la base de datos;

-Juegos ( en esta sección crearas la fichas de los juegos que tengas. En la ficha de cada juego tienes para poner el Efecto – Charla – Dificultad - Clase de publico - Tiempo del juego - Referencia del juego, libro, dvd, revista, ect - Clasificación del juego -Gags- Materiales del juego - Preparación del juego

-Sesiones ( en esta sección crearas tus sesiones mágicas. En cada ficha Tienes para poner; – Nombre de la sesión – Descripción - Juegos de la sesión - Asignación de gags a los juegos – Materiales para la sesión – Dificultad de la sesión – Actuaciones de la sesión, aquí te aparecerán los clientes o lugares donde realizaste esta sesión

-Libros de magia ( en esta sección podrás crear tu biblioteca mágica y en cada ficha añadir – Precio - .Año edición - Editorial – Aut@r – Referencias, donde puedes añadir la referencia de algún juego que tengas en repertorio , y si el libro le tienes en el ordenador solamente pinchando te abre el libro y vas a la pagina del juego en cuestión

-Videoteca Mágica ( en esta sección podrás crear al igual que tu biblioteca, tu videoteca 

-Ficha de Mago ( en esta sección crearas tu ficha propia y la de compañeros magos que tengas, añadiendo en cada ficha su Dirección- Correo electrónico – Nombre – Nombre artístico – N.I.F – Teléfonos

-Ficha cliente ( donde podrás añadir tus clientes con los datos del contacto , domicilio, teléfono, dirección, correo electrónico, 

-Actuaciones, donde se añadirán la Fecha – hora – Cliente – Lugar – Importe € - Sesión realizada – Tiempo de la sesión

-Facturas, ficha con nº de factura – fecha – Emisor de la factura – Actuación factura ( sesión realizada ) – Descuento – I.V.A – Retención – Importe – Pago 

-Currículo, ( ficha de tu currículo donde podrás añadir clientes y empresas con las que trabajaste, Historial profesional, y mas…

Todo esto es lo que tiene la base de datos, tu puedes imprimir tus Sesiones donde te aparecerán en orden todos los juegos de la sesión con sus charlas gags , tipo de sesión , duración de la sesión y mas…Todo esto esta fenomenal y es súper cómodo
Puedes ver las actuaciones que realizaste a un cliente en concreto, y ver que sesiones realizaste para no repetir juegos, ver cuanto le cobraste la ultima vez, las fechas de actuación
Puedes imprimir una hoja de cuestionario donde si quieres puedes entregar al final de tu actuación y pedir a alguien que vio la actuación ( ya sea cliente o espectador ) que conteste al pequeño cuestionario donde podrá decir que juego le gusto mas, si vio algún juego de la sesión realizarlo a otro mago alguna vez ya sea en directo o en tv, que le pareció el tiempo del espectáculo , le resulto entretenido
Este cuestionario sirve de gran ayuda para preparar tus sesiones y a si no hacer una sesión y que te digan que todos los magos hacemos los mismos juegos, y también para saber que efecto o juego se queda mas entre el publico, tu puedes creer en que un juego es fuerte y luego resulta que para el publico no lo es. A mi esto me sirvió para cambiar cosas de mi repertorio para mejor.
En la Base de datos se puede añadir también cualquier cosa que alguno quiera tener aparte de las que ya tiene, ya que es una base de datos mágica personal y en plena construcción 
Aun no esta determinado el precio pero será mas barato de lo que pensáis. Pero eso si, como se tardara un poco en ir terminándolas todo ira en base a ordenes de peticiones , el primero que la reserve será el primero que la tenga y eso… 
Tu puedes reservarla y si cuando este terminada y se de el precio si no te interesa no pasa nada, se puede anular.
Cada base tiene su COPRI y son distintas una con otra , no se podrán copiar estarán preparadas para usar solamente en un ordenador, tendrán un teléfono de atención al cliente- La base esta creada en Microsoft Access
Todo el que este interesado y quiera mas información de la base de datos puede enviarme un email
lamagiadegardy@hotmail.com
Saludos

----------


## pujoman

Microsoft Access :Confused: !!!
tiene buena pinta. Para mi gusto (y solo opinion personal) le falla eso.

Os habeis planteado en publicar la Base de datos via Internet? yo estuve haciendo un proyecto similar al vuestro (no tan extenso) y mi idea era hacer un "lo mejor y lo peor" publico a internet, de tal manera que antes de comprar nada, podias ir a mirar si estaba en esa base de datos y las opiniones de las personas...lo que nose donde esta el proyecto jaja, se debio perder en algun formateo...

Todo esto lo comento por si aun no habeis hecho nada (que imagino que si), por esa posibilidad, de hacer un programa mas flexible. Nose que lenguaje de programacion usais, pero tened en cuenta que hay usuarios MAC, Linux y Win (y quizas algun otro friki con otros sistemas)...lo comento porque automaticamente mi cabeza ha hecho una relacion: Microsoft Acces-->Visual Basic, .Net,...(familia microsoft, vamos).

Pero bien, es mi primera impresion, si lo habeis echo con otro mejor que mejor jeje.
Son solo observaciones, que nose si las tendreis en cuenta o nop.

saludos y adelante con el trabajillo!

----------


## lamagiadegardy

muchas gracias por tu comentario, el cual paso al experto y creador de la base, y ya veras su contestacion
la base esta ya funcionado, ya que yo ya estoy desde hace tiempo trabajando con ella
mi compañero es un experto en bases de datos para empresas y ese es uno de sus trabajos, el es el primero que siempre me comento que odia a todo lo de Microsof, pero la verdad nunca le pregunte por que trabaja con uno de sus programas
en breve la contestacion
solo decirte que la base es una gozada y cada mago tendria que tener una base de datos al menos  como esta, es completisima, y te puedo asegurar que es super util para nuestro trabajo
saludos

----------


## magicshare

Dejen de vender sus proyectos para la catedra universitaria jajaja. Ademas, eso se puede postear aqui ? lo digo porque si bien es aplicable al ambito magico no es nada sobre magia solo una base de datos-

----------


## lamagiadegardy

Amigo magicshare, no es solo una base de datos, es una base de datos creada para magos.
Cuantas bases de datos tienes en el mercado?? muchas no??
Pero especificas para lo que es nuestro trabajo ?? Ninguna amigo¡¡¡
Este es un producto que creo que se puede anunciar en el foro sin ningun problema, pues es un producto mas de nuestro material magico, como puede ser una mesa, un equipo de sonido,
Que tiene de magico un equipo de sonido? y sin embargo se vende en nuestro foro, porque todos damos por material del mago a un equipo de sonido, un micro, una mesa, una maleta de transporte especial para magia, una BASE DE DATOS, o no amigo magicshare. No queramos saber tanto amigo magicshare.
A lo mejor llevas poco tiempo en esto de la magia como para saber todo esto, y alguna que otra cosa mas..
Contesto ahora a preguntas que me realizaron por mp,
- la base esta terminada a falta de pequeños detalles de pruebas
-Yo la estoy probando desde hace 4 meses, pero como tiene tantos datos y hay que probarlo todo muy bien, pues aun nos queda algunas cosas de la videoteca y bibliteca que por ser lo mas sencillo dejamos para el final
-Se puede añadir alguna cosa que algun otro mago quisiera que tenga la base, ya que como comentamos, es una base de datos para magos pero personal
-Dentro de poco la base la tendran los que ya la pidieron, y  pediremos  a todos que una vez probada nos dejen su comentario hacerca de ella, y si la recomienda o no, esto sera muy valido para todos
seguiremos informando y gracias a todos por los MP para informacion

----------


## mymy74

La idea es genial, y más aún el haber decidido compartirla.

Adelante y si se puede echar una mano, solo hay que decirlo.

Un saludo

----------


## lamagiadegardy

Hola a todos, la respuesta a las preguntas de pujoman, y perdon por tardar en contestar

Lo de publicar una base de datos en Internet es una buena idea, pero no resulta operativo ni lógico para casos como este. Se puede tener una aplicación en Internet que valga para la gestión de la ISO 9001 (por ejemplo) porque hay muchas cosas comunes a todas las empresas. Pero nuestra aplicación mágica es, precisamente, personalizada para cada mago, por lo que no tiene mucho sentido ponerla en Internet. Otra cosa es que se pueda poner algo básico, que permita a la gente practicar, pero eso, amigo, vendrá en el futuro, si vemos que la cosa marcha… Incluso se me ocurre traducirla a varios idiomas y venderla a otros magos de otros países…

Acabo de coger la idea de la observación de hacer una especie de base de datos de juegos para que la gente opine y dé su valoración. Es una buena idea, pero escapa del alcance de nuestro programa. Mejor dicho, eso es otra cosa que sólo puede funcionar en Internet, obviamente. Ahí queda la idea para el futuro.

Lo de la relación Access-Visual Basic-.Net, etc., no acabo de entenderlo. Si quiere decir que estamos en manos de Micro$oft, es cierto, no lo vamos a dudar ahora. Puede que haya “frikis” que utilicen otros sistemas y herramientas, pero, desgraciadamente, la inmensa mayoría de la población mundial utiliza la basura de Micro$oft, así que, me veo obligado a trabajar con sus herramientas. Así que, lamentablemente y muy a mi pesar, los que no utilicen Micro$oft, se tendrán que esperar o pasar por el aro…



Saludos.

Carlos J. creador de la base
 hay esta como es la base, en el logotipo de mago gardy, como es logico se pondra el logo del mago,

----------


## Solinam

> Así que, lamentablemente y muy a mi pesar, los que no utilicen Micro$oft, se tendrán que esperar o pasar por el aro…


Pues el creador de la base de datos que no se lamente ya que no hace falta tener un ordenador windows para poder hacer funcionar los programas del Sr.Gates

En un ordenador Apple funcionan todos los programas windows, utilizando un emulador y es muy fácil estar al mismo tiempo con dos sistemas operativos (windows XP y MaC OS X)  en un Mac.

Es interesante lo de la base de datos de Magia, pero si se utiliza Microsoft Access no hace falta programar nada ya que el mismo Access tiene un asistente que te ayuda a crearla por ti mismo.

Ahora que si uno no se quiere comer el coco creando tablas, colocando búsquedas y darle un formato visual adecuado, para eso están los programas ya hechos como este que ofrecen.

----------


## lamagiadegardy

Mas imagenes del programa Albenzaide Magia

----------


## pujoman

cuando dije todo lo relacionado con Microsoft me pensaba que lo habias echo rollo Visual basic + Acces...pero veo que solo es acces.
esta mu bien, la verdad, parece muy elaborada...lo bonito seria implementarlo dentro de algun programa, y de esa manera si que se podria hacer por ejemplo una base de datos en internet (enun servidor) y parte del programa que fuera para hacer lo que comente "Lo mejor y lo peor" pero a lo grande!.

saludos!

----------


## FLINT

Pues eso que cuanto cuesta la base de datos

gracias

----------

